
Tidl: Smart portfolio–resume tool based on Moments. Now with company profiles - udara
https://tidl.es
======
udara
Here're some more articles about us:

Our values: [https://medium.com/tidl/tidl-what-we-
value-3a05be1c23c#.t1u5...](https://medium.com/tidl/tidl-what-we-
value-3a05be1c23c#.t1u5xyn0p)

Company profiles: [https://medium.com/tidl/launching-company-profiles-on-
tidl-5...](https://medium.com/tidl/launching-company-profiles-on-
tidl-5f1bc97db2f0#.rhnuhz9pw)

